# Bad news for AVID



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

Apparently someone has hacked Pro Tools HD to allow it to work with any interface. While hacking is obviously criminal and there are groups trying to stop it, this one really upsets me. Why, well us PT users have been waiting a long, long time for new features (ADC) and hardware (DSP in LE) and this will probably delay any new products to rewrite security code (speculation on my part). So thanks alot hackers. 

BTW anyone here posting or distributing cracked software will be shown the door.:foottap: so dont ask for the link.


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I saw it, but it's not HD it's M-Powered with the features of HD.
No track limitations, no buss limitations, etc, etc, but ADC is hardware, so don't think it has ADC.
And it's only MAC, no PC.

But this is really sad...


----------



## Rob61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I doubt it will delay much. It is only a small minority of people that would use such a hack. Certainly professionals will want the actual product and support, and not deal with possible trouble with using a hacked version.


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Now let me start off by saying i don't condone this AT all. But i worked with a studio engineer who wanted me to research it because that means he could work at home without buying a second HD system. LE just has too many limitations once you've used HD for more than an hour (for a pro who's been in the industry over 15 years). It annoys me, but i have the musicians toolkit, so more tracks, multitrack BD (big one for me) so really its fine for what i do, then all the professional work i do at the studio.

Digi would have all their problems solved if they release another version of pro tools that fixes the crack and every other little bug thats there at the moment so most people virtually HAVE to upgrade.
For pace to fix the ilok protection, and every company update their plugins,
Digi either release native, or release their own hardware emulator to let professionals work from home, then its legit and everyones happy.


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

I believe there is a solution for your friend, mbox micro and one of the toolkits. This gets you everything software wise and is portable. Its what i use when on the road. As for the crack of HD its not HD because without the TDM cards you have no ADC and no zero latency monitoring with plugins. Native processors can handle alot these days but friends have told me that this cracked driver is a joke and unusable. To that i said you get what you pay for.


----------

